# The Tale Of Townsville...



## Adamt (8/1/10)

First, I was like:







... and:






You were all like:







When they arrived, I was all like:






But you were all like:






So I went all:






But I was really like:






So then I:


----------



## kram (8/1/10)

Good work haha


----------



## Fourstar (8/1/10)

Man thats a corker Adam! :lol: 












In before thread is pulled!


----------



## Adamt (8/1/10)

Naaaaaah it shouldn't get pulled, it's an accurate and humorous description of the saga (which was humorous in it's own right). The lolcats however, should get pulled.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/1/10)

Well done, good sir. Well done.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/1/10)

best thread ever


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/1/10)

Hahaha that is awesome........Mono....D'oh!!! haha


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/10)

:lol: Hahaha thats some funny stuff for a friday at work B) ..........but true


----------



## bum (8/1/10)

Adamt said:


> The lolcats however, should get pulled.



I'm hitting the friggen Report button.

Lolcats are basically the reason the internet was invented.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/1/10)




----------



## cdbrown (8/1/10)




----------



## Steve (8/1/10)

That is too funny Adam. You have far too much time on your hands. Surely you couldnt have got Moe's Tavern in there somwhere :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (8/1/10)

Most awesome Adam


----------



## manticle (8/1/10)

bum said:


> I'm hitting the friggen Report button.
> 
> Lolcats are basically the reason the internet was invented.




I am a massive cat lover but the only lolcat I've ever seen that actually made me 'lol' (and I felt sick typing that by the way) was the one relating to sand worms from Dune.

I liked Adam's thread though.


----------



## bum (8/1/10)

Right. This thread is about lolcats now.






























(I should be burning this one here)


----------



## manticle (8/1/10)

What annoys be about lolcats is the shit 13 year old internet language that accompanies them 'I can has', I not has. etc. Also the obviously shopped ones lose points for being super obviously shopped.

You did make me giggle with the queen of france one (doesn't fall into the above traps) so you get an apple (posted to your address at your expense, quality not guaranteed).


----------



## bum (8/1/10)

Look at his ******* balls.


----------



## Ross (8/1/10)

AdamT,

Funniest post EVER :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (8/1/10)

It made me smile!


----------



## Kleiny (8/1/10)

From a absolute simpsons tragic ROFL :lol: :lol:


----------



## manticle (8/1/10)

bum said:


> Look at his ******* balls.



2 grapes may or may not be included with the mythical apple. I'll grant that cats are incredibly hilarious - I laugh with AND at mine at least 6 hours a day (I sleep 5 hours and work 7-8 most days) - it's just the accompanying slogans from fat 12 year old nerds that kind of drop the funny side to shit joke for me.


----------



## hairofthedog (8/1/10)




----------



## Kevman (8/1/10)

So Adamt

You're up to organise the next hop buy?

You know we want bargain basement prices for top of range quality hops

Looking forward to your post in the bulk buys section.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/1/10)

Ross said:


> AdamT,
> 
> Funniest post EVER
> 
> ...




Still trying to pick myself up off the ground...... :lol: :lol: :lol: 


BYB


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (8/1/10)

I dunno what it is, the 4 beers I had with dinner or the 2 bottles of red that we shared, but this thread made me laugh so much I'm crying.

Loved the original post, the Yoda and LOOK AT HIS BALLS!!!!!!!!! Just look!!!


----------



## manticle (8/1/10)

Actually I may be weird but I tried not to look at his balls.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (8/1/10)

manticle said:


> Actually I may be weird but I tried not to look at his balls.



Like I said it might be the amount I have had to drink......


----------



## Adamt (9/1/10)

I'm glad I made a few people chuckle... about what was a most humorous saga in the history of AHB.

I just got home from the Schitzenfaced (Schutzenfest)... I just hope the original post can stand on its own, and the lolcats that tarnish the good intentions of the thread rolleyes can be thought of as another topic altogether.

Good evening gentlemen, and yes Kevman, a bulk buy of practically gratis, completely and utterly, peer-reviewed-guaranteed hops is in the making. Of course, there is no reason to pay any sort of premium for hops, as they are a pathetically easy-to-grow commodity in the world of brewing and should be priced the same as barley.


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/10)

Funniest thread I've read for a long time! Simpsons, LOLcats and yoda combined! :lol: :lol:


----------



## samhighley (9/1/10)

Comedy gold.


----------



## InCider (9/1/10)

Tee hee hee


----------



## domonsura (9/1/10)

Adam.....meet me at the Wheaty and I will shout you a bloody nice beer...that is absolutely the funniest post I have EVER seen on here. Awesome. Makes up for all the shite we've been forced to read of late....


----------



## jonocarroll (10/1/10)

manticle said:


> What annoys be about lolcats is the shit 13 year old internet language that accompanies them 'I can has', I not has. etc.








But once again Adamt, well-bloody-done. When people tell the tale of townsville to the next generation of AHB brewers, they will surely link to this thread.


----------



## Murcluf (10/1/10)

In keeping with the original spirit of topic (target) could the Moderators please remove all none poking the piss out of the GCHBB posts. 

Perhaps the lolcats can merged with the Hop Of The Week - 29/12/09 - Chinese Varietals, Let's talk flavour, give them something to smile about... :lol:


----------



## bum (10/1/10)

Murcluf said:


> In keeping with the original spirit of topic (target) could the Moderators please remove all none poking the piss out of the GCHBB posts.
> 
> Perhaps the lolcats can merged with the Hop Of The Week - 29/12/09 - Chinese Varietals, Let's talk flavour, give them something to smile about... :lol:


----------



## gregs (10/1/10)

bum said:


>



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (11/1/10)

For comedic value! :lol:


----------



## Adamt (11/1/10)

I prefer this one


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

Keep it on topic, gents.


----------



## Hutch (11/1/10)

...the silence from GLS is deafening!!! 




Cat got your tounge? :lol:


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

He did say from the very beginning that once the buy was over he'd disappear again.

Such an enigmatic fellow!


----------



## Murcluf (11/1/10)

Just a thought, when you get something that is not up to scratch normally you'd send it back, on here the are giving the crap away to share the pain with. I reckon send the back to mug and let him deal with the kilo's of crap hops he most probably has the skill level to work them. If I can indulge myself by reverse parphrasing a biblical proverb " return the vomit back to the dog". :icon_vomit:


----------



## jonocarroll (11/1/10)

Hutch said:


> ...the silence from GLS is deafening!!!
> 
> View attachment 34556
> 
> ...


He has had his account disabled. Apparently he plans to come back under a different alias for the next buy... as if he himself was the only problem that people had with the buy.

I wondre how wee will evr telll that its him. Sirely its going to be a mistery wen a new memebr starts offering cheep internatoinal hopps witha guaranteee of quality. If only their was a way too distinguish hinm from the othre memberrs.


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

You forgot THE random emphasis of random WORDS by typing IN all caps!!!!!


----------



## Adamt (11/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I wondre how wee will evr telll that its him. Sirely its going to be a mistery wen a new memebr starts offering cheep internatoinal hopps witha guaranteee of quality. If only their was a way too distinguish hinm from the othre memberrs.



Have you been drinking? :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (11/1/10)




----------



## jonocarroll (11/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Have you been drinking? :lol:








... I'm not _drunk_.

wait a sec...



QuantumBrewer said:


> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been drinking?
> ...


deja-vu?


----------



## daemon (11/1/10)

Hutch said:


> ...the silence from GLS is deafening!!!


Now there's something I never thought Graham would be accused of, silence! Aaah the serenity :chug: 

Adam's work did however make up for the quality of the hops in comedic value


----------



## bonj (16/1/10)




----------



## Pollux (16/1/10)




----------



## bonj (10/11/10)

bump


----------



## DJR (10/11/10)

Bonj said:


> bump



It's a fast monorail isn't it


----------

